# parking lots can be good



## compur (Feb 16, 2009)

I went to a camera show on Sunday.  As I pulled up into the parking lot
I saw a fellow with his car trunk open.  He had some vintage camera
stuff that he was showing to people.  I immediately stopped and got
out to have a look. 

Long story short, I ended up with a few of his very low-priced items
including this heavy, Germanic machine ...







...a Wirgin Edixa Reflex for $20 in fully working order with a fast (for its
day) Isco Goettingen Westagon 50mm F/2.0 lens.

The lens is apparently somewhat rare according to this vintage lens test
where it was said to show "commendable sharpness."  Wirgin made dozens
of SLR models and they all use screw-mount (M42) lenses so they are
versatile in that respect. 

The shutter seems reasonably accurate. It has a removable prism which
is interchangeable with a waist level finder and the focusing screen has the
split-image focusing aid I prefer. Will have some test pics soon.


----------



## Captain IK (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool...I love old cameras.

I look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Tom Sawyer (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one. 
How many cameras do you actually own? Seems like all threads in this section are about some new old camera of yours.


----------



## compur (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom Sawyer said:


> How many cameras do you actually own?



I don't know.


----------



## Battou (Feb 16, 2009)

compur said:


> I don't know.



You quit counting somewhere in the hundreds right 

Nice find


----------

